# Config Build / Debug Eclipse OS X



## Jordan Baucke (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm running *OS X* w/ *Eclipse 4.5.0 (Mars) C/C++*, and I'd like to get some advice on getting build / debug up and running.

I have *gdb *installed, as well as *cmake *(not in my path, but referenced) as follows w/ *CDT CMake *plugin

I tried using *QT Studio* but didn't have much luck.





  CDT CMake build integration:




When I run build, I get the following:

```
10:42:50 **** Incremental Build of configuration Build (GNU) for project obs-studio ****
/usr/local/bin/cmake .. && make -C /Users/jordanbaucke/Documents/workspace-mars-cpp/obs-studio all
loading initial cache file /Users/jordanbaucke/Documents/workspace-mars-cpp/obs-studio
CMake Error: Error processing file: /Users/jordanbaucke/Documents/workspace-mars-cpp/obs-studio
CMake Error: The source directory "/Users/jordanbaucke/Documents/workspace-mars-cpp/obs-studio/all" does not exist.
Specify --help for usage, or press the help button on the CMake GUI.

10:42:50 Build Finished (took 91ms)
```


----------



## Spastek (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm not sure with OS X or the GUI for it but try adding / to the end of your build locations. 


```
$(workspace_loc:/obs_studio/)
```

Also make sure cmake has permissions to create directories. Again I'm not sure with OS X or the GUI but those would be the first things I would try.


----------

